# US Aorta & Duplex scan of aorta



## jewelrad (Apr 29, 2010)

Techinique:Utilizing the curvilinear broadband multifrequency trasducer,longitudinal and short axis imaging of the abdominal aorta were obtained utilizing gray scale imgaing, color doppler imaging, and spectral analysis
Indicaiton:AAA
Finding:
Aorta:anerysmal dilatation:xx
maximal AP diameter:xx
maximal transverse diameter:xx
clot formaiton:xx
surrounding soft tissue:xx
surrounding fluid:xx
other finding:xx
other comment:xx
Impression:xx

I was thinking CPT code 76775 and 93979 because CPT book says evaluation fo vascular structrues using both color and spectral doppler is separately reportable. I am not 100% sure. Please help me.


----------



## mmail (May 2, 2010)

yes it is, and you have to append the modifier 59 -93979, in order to get your 
reimbursement
Please see firt your Dx to justify correctly your coding.


----------

